# Love lyrics



## lily v

Hello! Kamusta kayo? (How are you all?) ^^;

To be honest, this is my first time posting here, so please be patient and considerate... 

I met with my cousins for the very first time when I went to the Philippines. (out of nine, I only talked to one. More than half of them I didn't know existed). But this past July, they changed my life. Since my brother and I are like the yin and the yang, we always amused our cousins. I'm an outgoing, loud, crazy girl and my brother is, well, the opposite. My cousins grew so attached to us and vice versa... that we always text message and talk on the phone as much as we can. 

One of my older cousins, Manog DP, knowing I'm the writer, kept trying to push me to write a song for my other cousins' (Mng. 'Song, Mng. CB, and Mng. Jr's) band. Me, the outgoing one was always shy with my work, kept objecting... but finally, today, I decided to write lyrics - with inspiration from a lovely Korean/Japanese singer, BoA.

It'll make my Christmas/New Year season grand... and I want my cousins to feel and cry, how much we miss each other and all....

If I may ask, can someone kindly translate this song I wrote into Tagalog? I'll post it up when someone replies... I thank you, to all who read this and is willing to help. ^^


----------



## cyrille2188

I could translate the song, if you wish.


----------



## Lancel0t

I could help you with that.


----------



## lily v

-^^- Awesome. Maraming Salamat. I really do appreciate this...


 "First Snow of Memories"
   ---------by Mary -12/25/05

 00:17
 A new season is finally here
 Can you believe it?
 Has it really been that long since we parted?
 Before, I thought I had everything...
 Meeting you all made me
  realize what I've been missing
 To learn life all over 
 is like the first snow - Everything was new ...to me

 Cold breezes are flowing
 With the first breath I take in,
 I look up, finding no clouds...
 The gentle snowflakes can't fall without my own tears 
 But knowing your happiness, I try to find my own And hold back 
 the tears to smile... 
 for you

 1:45
 A different winter than the last
 Material gifts aren't the same 
 The warmth you left me with ..will suffice me
 Even if the sky will suddenly turn upon and freeze me
 These memories will live on and melt my heart.

 Your glow's always here
 With me,
 Forever it'll stay

 2:29
 I stand out there in the cold,
 Grasping my necklace as I pray
 Since I'm not with you all,
 I'm wishing the best with my love
 I'll open my arms to the sky 
 to embrace the snowflakes that is falling on me.
 In return, the sky will help
 my feelings fly to you.

 Someday, we'll be together again
 It'll be better and joyful than the last
 When I thought I was alone
 The kind memories of you all warm me
 So for now, your smiles & voices will satisfy my lonely heart...
 Promises are meant to be kept,
 we'll meet again...


----------



## Lancel0t

Well Lily, translating beautiful song will be quite difficult actually and I'm afraid there is a possibility that I could not translate some words or the thoughts of your song in Filipino because some of the things that you've mentioned doesn't even exist in a tropical country. I would still do my best if you would like me to translate it in Filipino.


----------



## lily v

LOL Yeah, snow? I know... but, Aw... Thanks, Lancel0t. It's alright then. I don't want to trouble you. ^^; But thank you so much anyway. Your thoughtfulness is enough.


----------



## mataripis

lily v said:


> -^^- Awesome. Maraming Salamat. I really do appreciate this...
> 
> 
> "First Snow of Memories"
> ---------by Mary -12/25/05
> 
> 00:17
> A new season is finally here
> Can you believe it?
> Has it really been that long since we parted?
> Before, I thought I had everything...
> Meeting you all made me
> realize what I've been missing
> To learn life all over
> is like the first snow - Everything was new ...to me
> 
> Cold breezes are flowing
> With the first breath I take in,
> I look up, finding no clouds...
> The gentle snowflakes can't fall without my own tears
> But knowing your happiness, I try to find my own And hold back
> the tears to smile...
> for you
> 
> 1:45
> A different winter than the last
> Material gifts aren't the same
> The warmth you left me with ..will suffice me
> Even if the sky will suddenly turn upon and freeze me
> These memories will live on and melt my heart.
> 
> Your glow's always here
> With me,
> Forever it'll stay
> 
> 2:29
> I stand out there in the cold,
> Grasping my necklace as I pray
> Since I'm not with you all,
> I'm wishing the best with my love
> I'll open my arms to the sky
> to embrace the snowflakes that is falling on me.
> In return, the sky will help
> my feelings fly to you.
> 
> Someday, we'll be together again
> It'll be better and joyful than the last
> When I thought I was alone
> The kind memories of you all warm me
> So for now, your smiles & voices will satisfy my lonely heart...
> Promises are meant to be kept,
> we'll meet again...


Hello lily V! Ang haba naman ng pinapasalin mo sa Tagalog.kahit 6 na taon nang nakalipas ang kahilingan mo, tinagalog ko pa rin yaang "Love lyrics" na pinaskil mo dito. " Mga Tilamsik ng alaala sa Panahon ng Taglamig"  1.) Bagong panahon, sa wakas, narito na/makakapaniwala ka ba sa tinagal na nakalipas nang tayo'y magwalay?/Dati rati, tila nasa akin na ang lahat,subalit nang matagpuan ka ay/napag isip isip ko may kulang pa nga/ Sa buhay na ito na tila aklat na pag binubukalat,may mga pagbabago gaya  ng sa Taglamig.2.)Kaylamig na simoy/masusundan ng pagbubuntong hininga/napatingala ako,walang ulap na matanaw/Habang napatak mumunting yelo sa mga mata ko/naalala ko ang kaligayahan mo,tinutuklas ko rin naman ang sa akin/nagkaroon ng mga luha ng kagalakan/dahil at ukol sa iyo. 3.)Isang naiibang Taglamig kaysa nakalipas/mga kaloob na bagay ay nababago rin/Init mo na naipadama ,nanatiling sapat sa akin/kahit pa mabunton ng langit tinding lamig nya sa akin/kaytibay ng mga alaalang kumintal sa isipan at nakapagpalambot sa pusong ito.4.)Silay ng iyong mukha ,pinanatili sa akin,kailanman sadyang walang pagparam.3.) Sa kalamigan ng paligid,ako'y nakatayo/tangan tangan ay kuwintas at dumadalangin/kahit kay layo ko sa iyo/kabutihan mo mahal ko ay hangad ko/aking inunat mga kamay ko sa kaitaasan/upang saluhin mga lamig na butil ng kalangitan/harinawa,langit maging kasangkapan ka/damdamin ko sa iyo'y magpailanglang at makasapit sa iyo.4.) Sa ibang pagkakataon,kita'y magsasamang muli/higit na mainam kaysa nakaraan /pag sa aking pangungulila/ang maisip lang ang ala ala mo ay may hatid nang init sa akin/kahit ngayon, mga ngiti at tinig mo'y kaluguran na nitong ulilang puso/ang pangako ay sadyang nakalaang matupad/Magkakapanagpo tayong muli!   (  napasubo yata ako sa haba ng tulang ito, Lily V. kahit papano sinubukan kong isalin yaang tulang na na gusto mong maging Tagalog.o di ba ! hindi yaan perfect /kahit papano malapit sa katotohanan!)  magandang araw!


----------

